# College Football - Week 12



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, lots of upsets this past week. Here are a few games of interest. Thoughts?

-State 5A Title - Lone Peak vs. Herriman

-Fresno State at BYU (BYU favored by 24.5)
-UCLA at Utah (Utah Favoted by 3) - for the 12PackSouth title
-Nevada at Utah State (USU favored by 14)

Top 25 Games of interest
-Michigan at Penn State (Michigan favored by 4)
-LSU at Ole Miss (Miss favored by 4)
-Michigan State at Ohio State (OSU favored by 13?) - That's the one I really want to watch. 
-Baylor at Oklahoma State (OSU favored by 1) - This should be another really good game

Thoughts? Did I leave out any other games you'd like to chat about?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Well, lots of upsets this past week. Here are a few games of interest. Thoughts?
> 
> -State 5A Title - Lone Peak vs. Herriman
> 
> ...


Geaux Rebels !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> Well, lots of upsets this past week. Here are a few games of interest. Thoughts?
> 
> -State 5A Title - Lone Peak vs. Herriman
> 
> ...


Looks like another great week on the tube.

*BYU 23 Fresno 10* - BYU is not playing well, but Fresno is not good at all this year.

*UCLA 24 Utah 27* - I like Utah to bounce back and win on a late FG late.

*Nevada 24 Utah State 31* - I like Utah State to get bowl eligible with a win against the Wolf Pack.

*Michigan 28 Penn State 24* - Tough place to play, but I think Michigan squeaks it out.

*Michigan State 27 Ohio State 17* - Ohio State is talented, but they haven't played a complete game. The Spartans will bite them here.

*Baylor 56 Oklahoma State 66* - Points will be a common theme.

*Upset Picks*

*Cal 38 Stanford 37* - Goff stuns Stanford.

*TCU 45 Oklahoma 31* - Everyone is jumping on the Oklahoma band wagon, but I think TCU has the better QB. Thus, they get the win.

*Mississippi State 24 Arkansas 41* - The Bret Piggies continue their winning ways.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

-State 5A Title - Lone Peak vs. Herriman - I'm picking the Mustangs to win their first every football title. 

-Fresno State at BYU (BYU favored by 24.5) - Cougars roll and cover the sptread.
-UCLA at Utah (Utah Favoted by 3) - for the 12PackSouth title - UCLA wins this one. Sorry utes.
-Nevada at Utah State (USU favored by 14) - Aggies win this home game.

Top 25 Games of interest
-Michigan at Penn State (Michigan favored by 4) - Michigan wins on the road.
-LSU at Ole Miss (Miss favored by 4) - LSU loses 3rd in a row. 
-Michigan State at Ohio State (OSU favored by 13?) - That's the one I really want to watch. I really want to see Urban Cryer to lose. But I think OSU wins this by a TD.
-Baylor at Oklahoma State (OSU favored by 1) - This should be another really good game - OKState wins the home game, ceasing total control of the Big9.

Stanford beats Cal.
OU beats TCU.
And don't know or care about the cowbells and piggies.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If Les Miles loses to ole miss and Ta&m he'll probably be fired.

http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/14016697-93/thinning-ice-lsus-les-miles


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, some nice games and upsets. 
Well done Herriman Mustangs. GREAT JOB!

BYU and Utah State won, Utah lost. Bummer Utes. Where is that play-off talk now? chirp. chirp. chirp. 

THE Ohio State won't get to defend their title. And Oklahoma State looses too. Ouch. 
LSU lost 3rd straight. I guess Miles is getting ready to geoux. Lands in Texas maybe?

Can't wait for this final week before conference championship games to roll around. Should be a fun one.


----------

